# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  प्रभु भक्ति

## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## hahaha6601

बहोत सहरानिय है आपका यह प्रयास 
आसा है आगे और ऐसे हि भक्तिमय गाने उप्लबध कराये
धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

आपने बहुत अच्छे गाने डालें हैं..परन्तु ये भक्तिमय से ज्यादा motivational लागतें हैं....

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एक बहुत ही बढिया सूत्र है गुरूजी कृपया सूत्र में निरंतरता बनाये रखें और भक्ति संगीत की और भी प्रविष्टीयाँ  डालें ! *

----------


## pathfinder

मेरा मनपसंद गीत ......

----------


## pathfinder



----------


## pathfinder

सत्यम शिवम सुन्दरम..............

----------


## Bharatiya

सप्रेम भेंट

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बहुत ही अच्छे  और शांति देने वाले गीतों से सजा एक बेहतरीन सूत्र! सभी सदस्य कृपया इस सूत्र में भजन और गीत डालें!*

----------


## kamlabhati

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5SfT...eature=related   ye bhut hi achha bhajan he dekhte hi aakhe nam ho jayegi sung by jagjeet sing

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया रचनाएँ हैं|

----------


## aawara



----------


## aawara



----------


## aawara



----------


## Raja44

गुरु जी भक्ती भावना से ओतप्रोत है आपका सूत्र

----------


## Krish13

शानदार भक्तिमय सूत्र
कृपया जारी रखेँ।

----------


## loolugupta

ab to lagta hai vairagy lena hi uchit rahega

----------

